# Hello from Michigan



## jekart (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey all,  

This site is awesome.

I'm Eric, and I am  getting into smoking and que  more seriously.  I have a little experience, but from reading some of the threads I think there is plenty that I will be able to learn.


----------



## mossymo (Jan 15, 2008)

Jekart
Welcome to SMF !!!
You have chosen a great site to join into, what type of smoker or smokers are you using?


----------



## bbq bubba (Jan 15, 2008)

Welcome from SE Michigan!


----------



## gramason (Jan 15, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF.


----------



## brianj517 (Jan 15, 2008)

Welcome, Eric. Glad to have you with us.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## mavadakin (Jan 15, 2008)

Hope Ya Learn Alot ..some Great Cooks In Here.. So Your Never Without Info..mike


----------



## flyin'illini (Jan 15, 2008)

Eric, Welcome. You have come to the right place.  There is a ton to learn from these fine folks.


----------



## teacup13 (Jan 15, 2008)

welcome to SMF from Flint


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 15, 2008)

Congrats Eric, you're a part of the SMF. Read around the forums, you'll pickup some great advise that you'll use real soon in your smokin' adventures.


----------



## lcruzen (Jan 15, 2008)

Howdy from Hell. Yep, were froze over.


----------



## kookie (Jan 25, 2008)

Welcome to the site. Lots of great people and info here.

Kookie


----------



## capt dan (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey Eric, good to see another smoker from  Michigan. Theres a few of us here, and i see you  live pretty close to me!  Enjoy the site, lots of good info, and real helpful people here!


----------



## dodgeramsst2003 (Jan 25, 2008)

Welcome from downriver michigan.  I just found this site myself, but there is a wealth of knowledge here, and the people are great!


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 25, 2008)

Welcome Eric. Hope you will enjoy this site as much as we do.


----------



## white cloud (Jan 25, 2008)

WELCOME you will be hooked in no time. This is a geat place. Kinda like college learn and smoke heheheheheh


----------



## philthysmoker (Jan 25, 2008)

welcome to the forum, you will learn plenty, as i have


----------



## cman95 (Jan 25, 2008)

Welcome to SMF. This is THE [place to be.


----------



## richtee (Jan 25, 2008)

Huh...dunno how I missed this post, but a belated welcome from Lake Orion, MI.

What kind of smoker ya got?


----------



## dadwith4daughters (Jan 25, 2008)

Go Blue! Welcome to the family. Belated nontheless. For us visual folks, remember to have that camera handy when you're preping, cueing, and finalizing. We love the Q view.


----------



## bubbly top bbq (Jan 25, 2008)

Welcome to SMF!! You'll enjoy your stay.


----------



## charles1056 (Jan 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Eric.  You can definitely learn a lot (quickly) here.


----------



## jts70 (Jan 25, 2008)

Welcome from the thumb! Glad to have ya


----------



## duffygould (Jan 25, 2008)

Welcome , you'll find your self on here more than once a day even during work (given that you have a computer at work). This forum is like crack cocain! just can't put it down.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Jan 25, 2008)

Welcome Eric to smf. Even though ya got a little experience under your belt the 5-day ecourse can still help and add a little more and is free. Glad to have you here and may it stay thin and blue!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zzerru (Jan 25, 2008)

Welcome from A2!


----------



## policecom (Jan 25, 2008)

Welcome to SMF from Grand Rapids, Michigan

Great info here!  Glad to have you on the forum


----------



## hockeyhead (Jan 25, 2008)

Welcome aboard !! I'm pretty new here also, a nice bunch of people and knowledge!


----------

